# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Smoking Goat

## Pengy

I am fortunate to have a reasonably easy supply of Goats on the property , but unfortunate in that I don't have a freezer as I am off grid.
Thinking of smoking some up to preserve it a bit. 
Anyone tried it ? Suggestions gratefully recieved

----------


## Tommy

Loads and loads and loads of goat salami?

----------


## veitnamcam

I have a fair few 30cal tracer here?

----------


## veitnamcam

I would be looking at drying and jerky type things with maybe a cold smoke.

----------


## Pengy

> Loads and loads and loads of goat salami?


I am not a huge fan of salami really Tommy. I do eat it, so will try a few just to find out.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would be looking at drying and jerky type things with maybe a cold smoke.


And buying a freezer !

----------


## southernman

I am sure it can be smoked, and dried/jerky. perhaps also brined and pickled.
Must be sum info about, its likely, the most eaten meat in the world, thought not in NZ.
 let us know how you get on, I have thought about shooting a young goat, and trying to process the meat,  several times.

----------


## mikee

You might struggle to roll a goat up in a Zig Zag, lighting it might be somewhat of an issue too  :Have A Nice Day: 

more seriously though

What about homemade-venison-bresaola but use goat in place of the venni

----------


## Pengy

> And buying a freezer !


Find one that works on 12v and I am in. Other than that, I would have to run the geny 24/7

----------


## P38

@Pengy

We lived off the grid back in the day ........ didn't get electricity from the grid until 1972.

Only ran the generator when you had too.

Our fridge ran on kerosene.

Did a quick search for you and wadda you know.

A 70L freezer that runs on LPG/12v/240v and readily available in NZ.
Marvel Distributors - NZ - Auckland - Outdoor and Recreational Appliances

This might solve your food storage issues.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Find one that works on 12v and I am in. Other than that, I would have to run the geny 24/7


Mate you can get them 12-24v/lpg/240v all in one!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I have a fair few 30cal tracer here?


Done that a couple of times  :Grin:  not pretty  :Sick:  the smell is nasty.

.338WM also "Smokes" Goats.

They are low on fat so maybe they are best made into Jerky?

----------


## Gibo

> Find one that works on 12v and I am in. Other than that, I would have to run the geny 24/7


Stop being a fuckin bum  :Psmiley:  or at least stop winging about not having a power bill ha ha. Dude il send you some chillis, get a cardboard box and make some neck jerking jerky

----------


## veitnamcam

First one I stumbled across

118L 2DOOR 12V/24V FRIDGE/FREEZER DC COMPRESSOR | Trade Me

----------


## mikee

> @Pengy
> 
> We lived off the grid back in the day ........ didn't get electricity from the grid until 1972.
> 
> Only ran the generator when you had too.
> 
> Our fridge ran on kerosene.
> 
> Did a quick search for you and wadda you know.
> ...


 That would work but be fairly hungry on a 12VDC Battery Supply

----------


## Pengy

> Stop being a fuckin bum  or at least stop winging about not having a power bill ha ha. Dude il send you some chillis, get a cardboard box and make some neck jerking jerky


I am a working man these days ya cheeky prick  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

And even if you went 240v you could go inverter off 12v or run genny.

We ran a genny like mine on a chest freezer in the middle of summer for four days and froze about 20 kilos of fillets plus constant opening and closing to stick another dozen beers in and didnt even use a tank of petrol.

----------


## Pengy

> That would work but be fairly hungry on a 12VDC Battery Supply


That is probably my biggest issue . As you know Mikee, the house is not the best set up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

if you do buy something then make sure "free delivery is included" would be good entertainment watching "Smith City" try and get their delivery van to your house.

----------


## Pengy

> And even if you went 240v you could go inverter off 12v or run genny.
> 
> We ran a genny like mine on a chest freezer in the middle of summer for four days and froze about 20 kilos of fillets plus constant opening and closing to stick another dozen beers in and didnt even use a tank of petrol.


Food for thought  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Ok let me know when you want my true initial reaction to seeing a thread titled 'smoking a goat'

----------


## veitnamcam

> Food for thought


If you got one of the dual power and gas modles you have options, run 12v 90 percent of time and fire up the genny on 240 when you dump in 20 kilos of meat so you still have power for porn.  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Ok let me know when you want my true initial reaction to seeing a thread titled 'smoking a goat'


Now will do  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stretch

Being off-grid in a sunny part of NZ, this might sort your refrigeration needs: http://www.free-energy-info.com/P13.pdf

----------


## Pengy

I guess I really need to work out what I have available from the current (excuse pun) setup, and get someone who knows what they are doing to work out what I can potentially run from the batterys/solar panels.

----------


## Bugbait

Hi there, I have a three way freezer you can have. it's 120w and 39 liters, it looks like you would have to wire up the 12v plug but looks pretty simple. A small panel and a decent battery should keep it going with all the sunshine hours you get in Nelson(Winter?) If you want it I'm in Buller and could probably drop it off for some gas money.
Cheers.

----------


## Pengy

> Hi there, I have a three way freezer you can have. it's 120w and 39 liters, it looks like you would have to wire up the 12v plug but looks pretty simple. A small panel and a decent battery should keep it going with all the sunshine hours you get in Nelson(Winter?) If you want it I'm in Buller and could probably drop it off for some gas money.
> Cheers.


That is a very kind offer Bugbait. I will PM you.

----------


## Pointer

You've been in the south island 5 minutes and you're smoking goats already. A disgusting southern habit. Next will be sheep, cousins etc...


If you have an endless supply why do you need a fridge?  Get a meat safe and only shoot what you can eat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> You've been in the south island 5 minutes and you're smoking goats already. A disgusting southern habit. Next will be sheep, cousins etc...
> 
> 
> If you have an endless supply why do you need a fridge?  Get a meat safe and only shoot what you can eat


The wasps would see the meat safe as a challenge  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> The wasps would see the meat safe as a challenge


Wasps and a .177 air rifle are a bit of fun from a safe distance of approx 20 feet. If you get them on a leaf at just right the right angle, the main body disappears, leaving the legs arrayed around the hole

----------


## veitnamcam

You could try pickling them first.



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Waikato, its the answer to lifes most difficult questions.

----------


## Rushy

> Waikato, its the answer to lifes most difficult questions.


Fantastic post in support of the King of beers.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Fantastic post in support of the King of beers.


gOATS eat gorse and peoples laundry ?!

----------


## Gibo

> gOATS eat gorse and peoples laundry ?!


Refined taste indeed  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

That is a nz larger ya drunk cunts 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> That is a nz larger ya drunk cunts 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yep if it were Waikato the goat would have died!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep if it were Waikato the goat would have died!!!


And been more dangerous than eating a 1080 kill. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Wasps and a .177 air rifle are a bit of fun from a safe distance of approx 20 feet. If you get them on a leaf at just right the right angle, the main body disappears, leaving the legs arrayed around the hole


I got a whole nest with one skeet barrel,bout 8 feet,blam,no nest.not even legs :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> I guess I really need to work out what I have available from the current (excuse pun) setup, and get someone who knows what they are doing to work out what I can potentially run from the batterys/solar panels.


I may beable to help. What's your set up now? Ie panels, watts per panel, batteries and size, chargers and regs, etc..... What your powering, etc....

----------


## sako75

I mis read the title of this thread. Though it was "smoking hot goats" and had visions of Pengy gone wild in Tasman
After it had popped up a few times I realised my error

----------


## stretch

> I mis read the title of this thread. Though it was "smoking hot goats" and had visions of Pengy gone wild in Tasman
> After it had popped up a few times I realised my error


Looks like someone is getting them drunk enough to 'consent'.

----------


## Tommy

> I mis read the title of this thread. Though it was "smoking hot goats" and had visions of Pengy gone wild in Tasman
> After it had popped up a few times I realised my error


We all thought that, not all of us pulled our pants up and put the lanakote back on the shelf though. That's south islanders though eh?  :XD:

----------


## Angus_A

At some point i had a recipe for goat bacon. I can't remember where i found it but it turned out pretty good. I'll flick it your way if i can find it.

----------


## Pointer

> Looks like someone is getting them drunk enough to 'consent'.


Little does that goat know there's a roofie in the bottom of that beer. Sweet dreams little goat

----------


## Pengy

> I may beable to help. What's your set up now? Ie panels, watts per panel, batteries and size, chargers and regs, etc..... What your powering, etc....


I will pm you once I work it all out.  Cheers

----------


## Angus_A

Hey dude i found it. Scale as required. It's godly on burgers btw. 

ingredients
500g goat belly/breast 
¼ cup brown sugar
⅛ cup salt
¼ teaspoon curing salt
6 sprigs rosemary, chopped
Black pepper to taste 

In a small bowl, place salt, sugar, pink curing salt. Mix well.
Place lamb breast in a pan. Sprinkle ½ seasoning on each side.
Cure for 3 days. Flipping over every 24 hours.
After curing, dry thoroughly.
Rub with cracked pepper and chopped rosemary
Heat grill 95 degrees c 
Smoke, covered, using your choice of wood chips for 45 minutes
Remove when done and let cool completely.
Once cooled slice thin and cook

----------


## Marty Henry

I assume curing salt is sodium nitrite to stop botulisim, if only cured for a short time and then cooked do you need it? I've done green bacon ( unsmoked not it's colour ok) with just salt and sugar. Turned out fine but did freeze it.

----------


## Pengy

Green bacon....I would give my left nut for some good green bacon  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

Curing salt retains the pink colour and stops botulism yes. 
You can omit it if you want but it definitely loses something.

----------


## Angus_A

Oh by the way, the recipe says cure for 3 days but we did it for 5 the second time around and found it to work much better. 
Manuka smoke works really great.

----------


## Rushy

> Green bacon....I would give my left nut for some good green bacon


You don't have a nut left.  You are a penguin not a squirrel.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Green bacon....I would give my left nut for some good green bacon


Going to look at the calender tonight and see if Ive got the Toby shoot free if so I'll enrol and bring some bacon, it might not be good but it will be green!

----------

